# مضخة الديزل او طرمبة الديزل



## عـلـي (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى جميع اخواني المهندسين ومن لديهم الخبره في مجال طرمبات الديزل 
لدي مشكله وارجو منكم حالها وهي لدي شاحنه تريله 
كل ماضغط على البنص بقوه وفكيته بسرعه يطفي المحرك ولمن اشغل يخرج دخان اسود قال لي احد الميكانيكيين ان المشكله في طرمبة الديزل واحببت ان اتأكد من اخواني في منتدى قبل ان اذهب الى مهندس الطرمبات


----------



## commander 15 (17 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم 
انا اعتقد بنسبة كبيرة ان المشكلة مثل ما قيل لك هي في طرمبة الديزل
والله اعلم


----------



## عـلـي (18 يوليو 2009)

اخواني ذهبت اليوم الى ميكانيكي فقال لي ضع لي الهواء في لي الديزل الاساسي وافتح الهواء عليه ليرجع الوسخ مع الرجع الى التانكي الديزل هل هذا الكلام صحيح وهل له اضرار على الطرمبه 
ارجو ان تفيدوني


----------



## commander 15 (19 يوليو 2009)

عـلـي قال:


> اخواني ذهبت اليوم الى ميكانيكي فقال لي ضع لي الهواء في لي الديزل الاساسي وافتح الهواء عليه ليرجع الوسخ مع الرجع الى التانكي الديزل هل هذا الكلام صحيح وهل له اضرار على الطرمبه
> ارجو ان تفيدوني


 الميكانيكي يريد منك تنظيف لي الديزل المتجه من التانكي الى الطرمبة وذلك بفصل لي الديزل من الطرمبة وضخ هواء عكسي فيه لاعادة الاوساخ الى التانكي
وهذه الطريقة قد تنفع معك لو كانت مشكلتك هي ان المحرك يطفي عندما تدعس بقوة على دعسة السرعة فبسبب الاوساخ يكون الديزل الواصل الى الطرمبة غير كافي فينتج عنه اطفاء المحرك
ولكن الذي فهمته ان مشكلتك هي ان المحرك يطفي عندما تدعس بقوة ثم ترفع قدمك فجأءة عن الدعسة
وهذه المشكلة في الطرمبة نفسها
والله اعلم


----------



## عـلـي (23 يوليو 2009)

خلاص بعت التريلا وافتكيت منها وبعتها بسعر مغري جداً لانها بهذلت فيني فيها تبخير بدون دخان وتطفي عندما ادوس دواست الدزيل وفيها مشاكل كثيره وهذا انا عرضتها بالمعرض واتوقع ان يوجد شخص يريد شرائها 
واشكرك على ردودك وفعلاُ وضعت الهواء باللي حق الديزل ونظفته وضبطة معااااي


----------



## سعد صادق نصيف (5 مايو 2010)

أرغب شراء ماكنة تعديل مضخات الديزل - أرجو من له اميل شركة لبيع ماكنات تصليح وتعديل طرمبات الديزل وشكرا


----------



## مهندس محءكات (13 يونيو 2010)

سعد صادق نصيف قال:


> أرغب شراء ماكنة تعديل مضخات الديزل - أرجو من له اميل شركة لبيع ماكنات تصليح وتعديل طرمبات الديزل وشكرا


 
اخي الكريم,استطيع مساعدتك في موصوع ماكنة تعديل مضخة الديزل

 يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة 

المشرف


----------



## سعد صادق نصيف (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو ممن له معلومات أو بحث عن - عملية تشكيل المعادن باللحام الحدادي ( اللحام بالحدادة ) وبصورة مفصلة واذا ممكن بالصور لآن مطلوب مني اجراء بحث عن اللحام بالحدادة وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم .


----------



## مرادلحوس (27 فبراير 2011)

اريدكتاب عن طرمبات الديزل كتربلار هل يمكن مساعدتي


----------

